# 3-2 Engineering Program



## GDIklz (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone?

There is something called a 3-2 engineering program at some schools in which you attend a liberal arts college for 3 years and obtain a bachelors degree in Physical Science, and then transfer to a school such as USC and receive a bachelors in an engineering specialty. So basically, you get 2 bachelors degrees in 5 years. Is this sort of program worth it? How beneficial is it to have 2 bachelors degrees? Will it have any effect on future employment or even grad school?

Thanks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2011)

as long as the engineering part is ABET accreditted it couldn't hurt. will it help? probably depends on the type of engineering


----------



## GDIklz (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, if I did this, I would probably go to Biola and then transfer to USC (U. of Southern California). USC has a very good engineering program. I plan on studying mechanical engineering by the way.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2011)

Like snickerd said, make sure the engineering degree will be ABET recognized.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Feb 17, 2011)

GDIklz said:


> Yes, if I did this, I would probably go to Biola and then transfer to USC (U. of Southern California). USC has a very good engineering program. I plan on studying mechanical engineering by the way.


Personally, I think it is a good back up (not that any reasonable person would leave engineering  . Especially if you want to try your hand at teaching, the bio, chem, or physics major might come in handy.


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 22, 2011)

A lot of engineering schools offer a masters degree in 5 years. Why not go to school for 5 years and walk away with a masters? The program you are talking about sounds more well rounded but if your going to be engineering I believe you really need to immerse yourself in that.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 23, 2011)

One of our summer interns was doing a 3-2 program.

I don't think she'd end up with a second bachelor's degree but the liberal arts school offered her a full scholarship. It's tough to beat free.


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2011)

A 4+1 BS/MS combo will get you more employment/pay wise, or at least have a better chance at it, than dual BS's.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 23, 2011)

The 3-2 program at LSU is 3 years of Bachelor's and 2 years of Bachelors / Masters work. So, at the end of 5 years, you get your BS and MS at the same time.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 24, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> The 3-2 program at LSU is 3 years of Bachelor's and 2 years of Bachelors / Masters work. So, at the end of 5 years, you get your BS and MS at the same time.


Is that a Bachelors of Bourbon Distillation and a Masters in Crawdad Fishing or the other way around?


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2011)

We got crawfish and mudbugs down here. None of that yankee "crawdad" mess. 

Also, bourbon distillation and beer keggery has advanced to the point that it is a 2 semester degree earned freshman year.


----------

